# What kind of HID bulb ?



## AW (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone have any idea what kind of HID bulb is that ? I was told it is a 20W HID. It certainly lights up like a HID. What interests me is it has a very slim profile 8mm X 3.5mm ( thickness ). Being a small bulb, it focus very well.


----------



## winny (Jun 24, 2006)

Strange. I can't tell from the picture if the lamp has an inner arc tube or not. If it doesn't, it's the first one I have ever seen. The only 20 W HID lamps I have heard of is Osrams and Philips mini metal-halides but they are way bigger and look different. How does it look/appear, like a Solarc or like an automotive xenon?


----------



## Xzn (Jun 24, 2006)

That... doesn't look like an HID lamp to me. HID lamps have an "envelope" where all the light is produced. Looks like a filament based lamp to me.


----------



## AW (Jun 24, 2006)

The beam is like a typical HID beam. It is brighter than my 10W Microfire HID but won't compare to the 24W Brightstar. This bulb appears to be potted and not user replaceable.


----------



## AW (Jun 24, 2006)

Some beamshot :


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 24, 2006)

I can't really make out the bulb construction.






I've played with gamma-correction, edge detection, etc ... nothing pops out that says metal-halide or short-arc.

Construction looks like an incandescent bulb.

Perhaps you could take a macro photo of the bulb itself?


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 24, 2006)

Does it have a warm up time like a hid or is it instant full power like an incan?


----------



## That_Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks like one of the compact metal halide bulbs listed on the Nucon and AE Light websites. Most likely 21w given what you've said. Rated at around 1000 lumens.


----------



## larryk (Jun 24, 2006)

Catz used to sell a kit for automotive fog lights with a very similar looking bulb using an H3 based 21 watt HID bulb, it replaced your typical halogen H3 bulb.


----------



## AW (Jun 24, 2006)

That Guy,

Thanks for your info. It does look like the Nucon 21W HID bulb.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 25, 2006)

What light have you got there AW?
Is it a compact 24w HID?


----------



## AW (Jun 25, 2006)

It 's a 20W HID, not really compact when using the two hour battery. However, it can be quite compact when using the Microfire 10W R-pack for 1 hour runtime.


----------



## Dave Manning (Aug 5, 2006)

That is a Brightstar 21W HID Bulb. There were some problems with these bulbs when they were first produced, namely colour shift issues.
The good thing is that they are a VERY solid bulb and ballast.

http://www.brightstar-hid.com/product_info_e.php?UID=759


Dave


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 6, 2006)

AW! Spill the beans will ya!!!! Don't tease!!!!!

Never seen a bulb like that before, nice.

AlexGT


----------



## kinseykaylor (Aug 6, 2006)

That is cool. 

How do you buy it? Don't see any price or purchase info.

Anyone?


----------



## AW (Aug 6, 2006)

The one I have is a prototype sample. They are not available for sale yet.


----------



## skalomax (Aug 7, 2006)

Another Mini HID?!


----------



## tlordon (Nov 26, 2009)

that is a 20 watt hid i have a few of them they are in current production. short short life though


----------



## winny (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, waking up a three year old thread...

Three years older and three years more experience, I would say it looks like a miniature version of GE CID lamp or possibly GE ArcStream.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 27, 2009)

tlordon said:


> that is a 20 watt hid i have a few of them they are in current production. short short life though




Would you mind posting a picture of one for use? Looking at that first picture it sure appears to be incandescent bulb to me. I think I can see a filament and I can't see an arc chamber. A good picture would end speculation though.


----------



## jasonck08 (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely does not look like an HID bulb. Looks more like a odd shaped halogen bi-pin bulb...
 
AW how long does it take for the bulb to warm up? Most 20-25W HID's take ~20 seconds to reach full brightness and color temperature...


----------



## AW (Nov 27, 2009)

It is a HID bulb :

http://www.nuconverter.de/assets/32data.jpg


----------



## Patriot (Nov 28, 2009)

AW said:


> It is a HID bulb :
> 
> http://www.nuconverter.de/assets/32data.jpg





Thanks AW! Speculation gone. 

Looks like an interesting little bulb.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Thanks AW! Speculation gone.
> 
> Looks like an interesting little bulb.


 
I believe it is actually made by Brightstar.


----------

